# Budget Pest Control.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw this house sparrow on my tree all by itself. I wasent planning on shooting sparrows this day but i had my cheap marksman slingshot so....

Hit him thro his breast with a small 6.35 (1/4") steel ball.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That certainly did the job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

eat it?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> eat it?


No. I dont eat sparrows.


----------

